

Open-Source OpenRISC CPU architecture pulled into Linux 3.1 - Tsiolkovsky
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/7/23/25

======
dmaz
Not to be confused (as I was) with OpenSPARC.

<http://www.opensparc.net>

------
__rkaup__
Isn't this just someone _requesting_ Linus that this get's pulled?

~~~
drv
It does appear to have been merged now:
[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commit;h=ff0c4ad2c3a75ccfe6adca916e50804eb45bb2d9)

------
cpeterso
Here's info about the "OR1200 OpenRISC" processor. It's been spec'd in Verilog
and runs on a simulator, FPGA, and ASIC.

<http://opencores.org/or1k/OR1200_OpenRISC_Processor>

